# Players wanted for a  Forgotten Realms game.



## ToddSchumacher (Aug 17, 2002)

This is for a game over in the In Character Board 4-6 players starting at 1st level. 

My gaming group here seems to be drying up and I need to run something, I need to play! I haven't run any play by post messagebaord format before, but I am told I am a very good DM.

How's this for an incentive:

I have a tradition. WHenever I run games at cons I always draw character sketches for the players. Usually its for pregenerated characters, but I'll do the same here. Probably sketch NPCs as well...as the game goes on.

It'll be an Illustrated adventure.

edit: here is the link to my other thread...post characters there please.


----------

